# 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *new pictures 7/7*



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello, I am the proud foster grandmother of 10 little ratlets. I fell in love with a pregnant feeder rat from work, so I brought her home so she and her babies would have a chance to find loving families. She gave birth to ten, seemingly healthy babies a few hours ago. Mommy Mia is the sweetest rat, she has no problem with me being around her babies and loves to come out for attention. I don't know what the different markings are called, but Mia is black and white, with dumbo ears. Veriegated berkshire maybe? All babies appear to have dark eyes. They will be ready to go on July 22nd when they are 5 weeks old. I will update with pictures and more information as they grow. I am trying to get homes lined up quickly, so if you are interested let me know. I would prefer to adopt them out in pairs. I am in South GA now, but my parents live in North GA so I can travel up there as well.


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight!*

Babies at 5 days old...All still need homes!


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *update w/ baby picture**

what kind are the babies??
have they grown since you posted the last pic??
if they have could you show some more pics??


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *update w/ baby picture**

That picture was taken yesterday, so they still look pretty much the same.


----------



## Lissa_K (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *update w/ baby picture**

Wah!!!! :'( Now I want us to get our house finished! If by some miracle we do get done sooner than planned... I'll def be pm'ing you!


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *update w/ baby picture**

When is it supposed to be done? I don't really have any homes lined up for them so I'll probably be keeping them longer than 5 weeks. I'll be putting some new pictures up soon.


----------



## Lissa_K (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *update w/ baby picture**

As of right now.... I think we should be done in about 2 months.... Everytime we do something, we find something else that has to be fixed before we can finish....  :


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *update w/ baby picture**

Babies-9 days old


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *update w/ baby picture**

omg theyre so cute!! I especially love that bub 4th from the left!! So gorgeous!! ;D


----------



## Treasurecat (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *update w/ baby picture**

Hi, I live in the north Atlanta area, and would be interested in at least one female. I need a companion for a young rat that all my older girls seem to hate. Last time I tried intros, she had a 3/4 " gash on her back  . Could you let me know whos still available and some idea on color ( just out of curiosity, they mostly look Mink (or blue) and Black with a veriberk or two) I love the little pink toes on the black ones!


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *update w/ baby picture**

Treasurecat, as of right now all are still available. A friend of mine is probably going to take a boy, and my roommate might take two boys. I am planning on keeping one or two of the girls, but although I have a favorite, I'm probably going to keep whoever doesn't get a home. I think the babies are blue and black. There are 3 blue girls and 2 blue boys as well as 3 black boys and two black girls, (one being a veriberk like her mommy). All of the females except for one of the blues have white on their bellies, and all of the boys are solid except for having white feet. I am going to take pictures tomorrow (they will be two weeks old) and I will post them on here.


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *new pictures, 7/2**

The babies turned two weeks old yesterday and opened their eyes! All ten are happy and healthy  They will be ready in three weeks and all of them still need homes, so please let me know if you are interested. I may be able to travel. BTW, can somebody tell me if they are mink or blue? At first I thought blue, but now I'm not sure...Thanks!


----------



## Treasurecat (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *new pictures 7/2**

Hi crash, sorry I didn't respond earlier. I am still interested in at least one blue/mink girl. I would love a dumbo if available ( I am such a sucker for a dumbo). I could also probably have my arm twisted and agree to taking a black girl too LOL. I wonder about transport. Are you planning on heading north any time soon? About the color, I believe babies molt around 5-6 weeks and you can get a better idea then. I hope this works out, I hate for Piglet to be alone  . Thanks alot, Megan.


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *new pictures 7/2**

The babies all have standard ears, I was hoping for some dumbos as well but they are all still adorable! My friend lives in Acworth and she is wanting a baby too, so I will be up there in the next few weeks once they are old enough to go. There are three blue/mink girls...two of them have white bellies and one of them is mostly solid with white feet and a little white spot on her belly. There are also two black girls, one with a white belly and one that looks like mia. I will try to get individual pictures up in the next few days. Where in GA are you?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *new pictures 7/2**

Does your friend in Acworth already have rats?


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *new pictures 7/2**

Yes, she does.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *new pictures 7/2**



crash said:


> Yes, she does.


That's good  the baby will have rattie friends then. 

Good luck in rehoming the rest!


----------



## Treasurecat (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *new pictures 7/2**

Hi, I am in Marietta. I would love to see some individual pics when you get a chance. I can't wait to see them, I ADORE little babies!


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: 10 babies in GA, born tonight! *new pictures 7/2**

The babies will be 3 weeks old tomorrow. I still haven't gotten good individuals of the girls, but here are a few group shots.
























Little blue/mink boy...









Treasurecat- I will be in your area on the 15th, but they will only be 4 weeks old so they will be ready to go when I get back from my vacation on the 23rd. Did you want two blue/mink girls or a blue/mink and a black? The two black/white girls are very outgoing.


----------



## Treasurecat (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello, I would like one of each if possible. Thanks for the pics, They are adorable! Are you going to be back in this area after your vacation (after the 23rd)?


----------



## crash (Jul 22, 2008)

I will be there until the 25th.


----------

